
The Fall of Perl, the Web's Most Promising Language (2014) - type0
http://www.fastcompany.com/3026446/the-fall-of-perl-the-webs-most-promising-language
======
cafard
"Compared to Perl’s straight-jacketed scripting, Python was a lopsided
affair."

"Perl's straight-jacketed scripting" are four words I could have never
imagined in that sequence (even with "straight" replaced by "strait").

